# Good Morning near Ft. Morgan



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Limited by 8:15, 2-13+ and 1-16.5. One more 13+ about 9. Great first day, Hope for several more, good Lord willing. Thank you God for the bounty from your Gulf!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright , way to go Johnny !


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am gonna try to score some pomps Friday off Orange Beach. Hopefully the cats and sharks stay away.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty good morning 2-pomps 14 & 15.5" by 9! Only five bites, two pomps & two small sea turtles.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Save some for me lol

Congrats


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em Johnny !


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good day of catching


----------

